# Quick Question about the secret to a happy marriage



## jcoutee

Hello everyone! I have a quick question and hope you can help me out. I making a gift for my sister's wedding (I will be sharing your responses publicly) on the secrets to a happy marriage. If you could (in one or two sentences) give me your opinion. I know/ hoping that everyone will have different opinions. Thank you so much!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Never Keep Secrets ~~~~ Never let the Sun go down on your anger. A little conflict is healthy, do not fear it ~~~Know your spouses Love Languages & live to give what they crave. ~~~~ If you have sexual inhibitions, destroy them! Read books on Sex , Intimacy & Spicing like mad, never let the passion fade.~~~ Continue to date after kids, Laugh with each other, Flirt always, be playful, bring each other up when the other is having a bad day .~~~ May your Lover forever & always be your Best Friend.


----------



## jcoutee

Thank you so much! Those quotes are wonderful!


----------



## Ozy

Take an interest in what your partners passions are. I cannot stress this enough.


----------



## nice777guy

Never do anything that you wouldn't want your spouse to do.


----------



## F-102

Put her on a pedestal, but don't live at her feet.


----------



## Larrelye

If you are lucky enough to spend your life with your best friend you are truly truly blessed.

Always consider the other person's wants and feelings first. Both sides follow this rule and you'll find you always get your way and both of you are happier.

Always end and argument with I love you. Even if nothing got solved and you are still angry.

Count your blessings everyday.


----------



## LovesHerMan

Think "we" rather than "me"

Always take your spouse's side in a dispute with in-laws.

Never make important decisions without both agreeing 100%.

Spend 10-15 hours per week doing things together you both enjoy.

Sex is the glue that holds marriage together.

Tell your spouse when something bothers you. Harboring resentments kills love.

There may be times when murder looks good, but try everything you can before contemplating divorce.


----------



## jcoutee

These quotes are really incredible and original! Thank you for taking the time to write.


----------



## kevint

Reading these makes me see my errors as a husband and father thanks!


----------



## cj9947

Marriage, religion, patriotism, and culture are all mythologies. In order to be successful at dedicating a life to a mythology you must be willing to submit you rational mind to ignorance. "With much knowledge comes sorrow."

Marital bliss is in direct relationship to marital ignorance. Tell the bridge and groom to spend their lives searching for "love" and not to search for the "truth" of their marriage. Why do people divorce? Because they find out the "truth" about their marriage. The "truth" being that marriage is a myth. It is not real. Like the Easter Bunny...Go to the "Infidelity" section of this message board and you can see the "truth" for yourself.


----------



## LovesHerMan

Ah, CJ, you have obviously been very hurt by infidelity. Marriage, religion, patriotism, and culture make life worth living. Just because some people muck these up does not mean that we should consider them false myths.

Rather, we should strive to breathe life into the myths, to make them our own. Otherwise, life is just working, eating, sleeping, and finally dying with no "myths" to lend meaning to our experience.


----------



## kenken

hi,i remembered in one wedding gathering i attended,there was someone talking infront who was pointing out on succes in marriage,he said there are three words that can make a relationship. i love you,im sorry and thank you. i got the point.well for me that make sense.


----------



## Runs like Dog

4 little words 

whatever you say, dear.


----------



## anealka

Hi! I've been married for 15 years. To me the respect for each other and communication are important to keep the marriage going.


----------



## jcoutee

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Danielson67

For the communication side of things follow this advice and you will never go wrong: "Be quick to listen, slow to speak and slow to become angry." And never, never go a day without sharing a hug and voicing the words "I love you". KISS - "Keep it simple stupid" and you'll do alright! All the best...


----------



## romantic_guy

Yes, dear. You are right, I am wrong and I would LOVE to go shopping!

Seriously:

Treasure peace between you more than being right or having the last word.


----------



## annagarret

we have a forgiveness glass that we use when we have had a fight. When either spouse is ready to reconcile, listen, in so many words end the fight, with no questions or judements made they get the glass with something in it, water, wine,soda and bring it to the other spouse to "Share Forgiveness" no matter who was wrong.


----------

